# Raised food bowl



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I also raised Copper's food bowl in the last 6 months since he was having trouble leaning all the way down.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I think raised food and water bowls are a wonderful idea.


----------

